# Calisteez Mk4 R32 bagged by Tomas Sport Tuning



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

So after months of dragging ass I finally decided to get the car on bags, it was a good thing that my homies at TST were as stoked as I was to get my car on the ground. After doing some research and having driven and ridden in Simon's (oscar_block) Mk4, it wasn't a hard decision to go with the Airlift kit (getting hooked up on the pricing helped as well, haha), even though I could have waited it out for the XL's, it's not like it won't be easy to upgrade when they finally release (if they ever do  ), plus I couldn't wait any longer for moar low. 

Here's how my car sat static, not the best shot, but whatevers.



So we got the car pulled into the shop with only a weekend's time to get everything installed, we cracked open the Airlift boxes to make sure we had everything to get started.







The rear bags are Airhouse 2's that came from Bag Riders (props to Will for getting them to me so quick even though he didn't have them in stock at the time. :beer: ) I know Bagyard & Mason Tech. both make a rear set up, but we knew we could do something with the rears without having to spend the extra cash, and the Mason Tech. rears don't go as low as we wanted anyways.

Tim decided the best thing to do was to start on the rears since that would be the most time consuming. After ripping out the tired coilover suspension and some bouncing of ideas, Tim & Simon came up with a game plan, first thing to do was to get rid of the spring perch nipple so the rear bags could sit in the perch without obstruction.



Nipple yo.


Next, Tim got busy with a grinding everything down smooth and flush.





After that was outta the way, Tim had an idea to weld a 3/8's bolt to the perch so the rear bags could be fitted with a 3/8's bolt, that way the bags could be screwed onto the car and held in place.





Tim grinded everything down again so that the nut sat flush and wasn't protruding or making contact with the bag.



Here's where it gets dope, the idea is to not have to use a bracket or spacer for the fitting to clear (and also without adding any height to the rear bags), so Tim flipped the bag upside down so the fitting is now at the bottom of the bag, he then tapped the prep holes dead center for a 3/8's bolt on both the top and the bottom of the bag.









Test fit


Now that the fitting was at the bottom of the bag, we looked at the rear control arm and noticed that the control arm was actually also used as a chase for the e-brake cable, after more inspection and realizing the thickness of the control arm, Tim decided to drill a hole for the fitting to drop down into, so the bag could sit in the perch perfectly flush, top and bottom.



Looking at the above picture, the airline when connected would exit the control arm from the hole on the right, which was there from the factory. Tim then shaped the hole he drilled on the left until the fitting dropped in without touching the control arm.

Test fit


With this done we knew we would get as much drop as possible in the rear as the only thing sitting in the perches are the bags. Tim bolted a wheel up to check the low factor and since my VN Lines poked so damn much we dove straight into tire, so we couldn't really tell how low the rears would really go at this point.

Test fit


To finish off the rears for now, Tim drilled a hole at the bottom of the control arm for a 3/8's bolt so that the bags could be bolted up from the bottom as well as screwed in at the top. Since the control arm was hollow, he didn't want to run a crazy long bolt, so the hole was drilled only big enough for a socket to fit, then the bag could be bolted from the bottom, these rear bags are super secured.



At this point we decided to crack open a 6 pack and chill on a brew before we got started on the fronts. :beer:



More to come! :beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

In for more!!! Would love to see the full drop of the rear...... this looks interesting and might be how I can get moar low..... I really didn't want to cut the nipple off but hell ..... the rear is just way too high


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

first and fore most your pictures are ridiculously good, they are clear and sharp as hell, but cars gonna look awesome man :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

What's up Ryan? Thanks for the shout out 

You guys did a really nice job on that rear setup, thanks for posting up all the photos


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Jeez Ryan... this car and the work is just garbage!! You shouldn't have had those business meetings before started working on the car :laugh:

Congrats on the new lowzzz. Show some final shots of the rear drop damnit!!


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

Morio said:


> In for more!!! Would love to see the full drop of the rear...... this looks interesting and might be how I can get moar low..... I really didn't want to cut the nipple off but hell ..... the rear is just way too high


You can always have something simillar welded back in if you ever need to go back to stock suspension or coilovers. :thumbup:

Getting a little ahead of the build but we had to see the full drop as well, bolted up my Ch's, tucking 18's in the rear, not 19's like some of you cheaters out there.  :laugh:





vr6vdub97 said:


> first and fore most your pictures are ridiculously good, they are clear and sharp as hell, but cars gonna look awesome man :beer:


Thanks bruh!!:beer:



[email protected] said:


> What's up Ryan? Thanks for the shout out
> 
> You guys did a really nice job on that rear setup, thanks for posting up all the photos


Anytime dude, thanks for the help with getting me the rear bags! :beer:



SoloGLI said:


> Jeez Ryan... this car and the work is just garbage!! You shouldn't have had those business meetings before started working on the car :laugh:
> 
> Congrats on the new lowzzz. Show some final shots of the rear drop damnit!!


Hahaha, I posted a shot above, but here is another one just for you sugar.


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

get it done so I can shoot it again! the rear setup is clever, I had a feeling you guys cut off the the nipple, big props to Tim and Simon!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Perfect , that's pretty much what I did on my Friends TT but the bag is flipped


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Amazing build photos! Great looking ride:thumbup:


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

in for this :thumbup:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

CaliSteezR32 said:


>



hey can we get a fender to ground measurement for the rear? :thumbup:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Nice write up ! :beer::beer: Looks great so far!


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

Swbd4L said:


> hey can we get a fender to ground measurement for the rear? :thumbup:


It's just under 22", I'll get the excact measurment up later. :beer:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

I absolutlely love reading this. I feel like I was there, helping you guys! Keep the narration coming Ryan!!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2009)

:beer::beer: i need to get my ass up there for beers soon


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

CaliSteezR32 said:


> bolted up my Ch's, tucking 18's in the rear, not 19's like some of you cheaters out there.  :laugh:
> 
> Hahaha, I posted a shot above, but here is another one just for you sugar.


Thanks for the pic... but eat a dick! Besides, I'm on the ground with 19's, so  to you.


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> :beer::beer: i need to get my ass up there for beers soon


Hell yeah you do bro, you making it out to Stance of the Union right? Let's ****in' Rage!!!:beer:



SoloGLI said:


> Thanks for the pic... but eat a dick! Besides, I'm on the ground with 19's, so  to you.


Hahaha!


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

**** looks good, Ryan- :thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2009)

CaliSteezR32 said:


> Hell yeah you do bro, you making it out to Stance of the Union right? Let's ****in' Rage!!!:beer:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha!


cant, Angelinas bday.. im getting old haha


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Looks sick so far. I can't wait to see updates on the fronts. :thumbup:


----------



## primerdimer (Sep 17, 2005)

Damn, son. Cant wait to see this ish in person... I was trying to have my new ride bagged before stance of the union, but lagged... lame. Ahh well, Ill see you there homie...:beer:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

< 22" in the rear? this **** is gunna be gnarly :beer:


----------



## 90dub (Jul 16, 2006)

legit


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

looks damn good, im gunna need to redo my rears this winter to get low low, one question tho, how are you doing to push the PTC fitting to release the airline if u ever need to get the bag out?


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

:thumbupam dude sooooo dope


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

awesome build :thumbup:


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

Plush it out! 

Looking sick bro!


----------



## SkIz (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice work !

Tomas Sport Tuning are the reference ! :thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

TurboREX said:


> looks damn good, im gunna need to redo my rears this winter to get low low, one question tho, how are you doing to push the PTC fitting to release the airline if u ever need to get the bag out?


We can get to the fitting with a needle nose through the hole we drilled in the bottom of the control arm that we used to bolt up the bag from the bottom. :thumbup:

Thanks for the props everyone, Tim and Simon should be getting all of the credit, and if anyone who lives in the bay area wants their car bagged and can't/doesn't want to do it themselves, hit these guys up!!

I will try to get more of this build up later on today. :beer: :beer:


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Nice dude!!! :thumbup:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

damn they have a nice shop. i need that in my life. oh and car looks good too lol


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

you go girl


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

Amazing thread man, cant wait to see how the fronts look. I need to do this to my rears for sure.:thumbup:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Moar pictars!


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

Swbd4L said:


> Moar pictars!



Agreed


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

very nice, Ryan! it's about time  

cant wait to see what you do to the trunk.


----------



## BENZ-GTI (Mar 16, 2010)

props. looks good :thumbup:


----------



## oscar_block (Sep 27, 2006)

*I love popcorn!*

Dude get the rest of the pics up.


----------



## schmoopy (Sep 20, 2008)

The Tomas Sport guys are all awesome, and your R is looking great. Tim, Kevin, Simon and Ken know their shiiiz!


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

awesome 

lets see moarrr


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

show the effing front install now!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

jimothy cricket said:


> show the effing front install now!


 Hahaha, sorry guys for lagging, my flikr account is being retarded and won't let me upload any pictures, I'll get it sorted soon! :beer: :beer:


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

CaliSteezR32 said:


> Hahaha, sorry guys for lagging, my flikr account is being retarded and won't let me upload any pictures, I'll get it sorted soon! :beer: :beer:


 cant wait


----------



## DC07Rabbit (Jul 30, 2009)

it was cool meeting you this weekend man, dope car :thumbup:


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

The car looks freakin amazing dude!!!


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

love it


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

LOVE THIS CAR! did u have to notch ur frame?


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

PICTURES!


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

r32polak said:


> LOVE THIS CAR! did u have to notch ur frame?


 He will. :thumbup: 

Car is looking dope. Can't wait to see it at Wuste 11.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

DarkSideGTI said:


> Car is looking dope. Can't wait to see it at Wuste 11.


 Mmmmmmhhhhmmmm


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

ok.. no longer patient bear. GOGO PICTURES!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Clean, that is the same setup that I ran. I installed a 3/4" spacer on the top, this lets me air out and keep things even. I am sadly running into a hangup on the front, the Airlift setup is just a bit too tall. I wish I had waited for the XL's, I think I can mod my current ones to work though. 

I am surprised more people have not done this, just works so well. Car looks good, have to bring in the wheels!  I had to on mine.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

updates?


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

Swbd4L said:


> ok.. no longer patient bear. GOGO PICTURES!


 Hahaha, sorry patient bear, meez procrastinating bear, haha 



arethirdytwo said:


> Clean, that is the same setup that I ran. I installed a 3/4" spacer on the top, this lets me air out and keep things even. I am sadly running into a hangup on the front, the Airlift setup is just a bit too tall. I wish I had waited for the XL's, I think I can mod my current ones to work though.
> 
> I am surprised more people have not done this, just works so well. Car looks good, have to bring in the wheels!  I had to on mine.


 You can cut down the Airlift struts a bit to gain another 3/8's or so, I'll picture that in the thread update when we did my fronts. :thumbup: 



reynolds9000 said:


> updates?


 Soon guys, I'm still having issues with my flikr account, this is what I get when I try to upload photos.... 

Bonk! None of your files made it. Try again, or return to your photos? 

No matter which uploader I choose, I still get the same outcome, I have a paid account and shot out some emails but the flikr douches don't seem to care too much....:banghead: 

Any suggestions..?


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

sure. 
www.photobucket.com


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

Swbd4L said:


> sure.
> www.photobucket.com


 I cancelled my paid photobucket account and I'll only be able to host like 2 photos on a free account, I ****ing hate photobucket.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

CaliSteezR32 said:


> I cancelled my paid photobucket account and I'll only be able to host like 2 photos on a free account, I ****ing hate photobucket.


 Try picasa? I've never had any problems with it, and Google gives you a few gigs for free.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

good stuff dude cant wait to see it all done but i actually hate you, haha i didnt realize you filled your rear bumper like that, i was gonna do that this winter but apparently not anymore:banghead: now i need a new idea


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

too many steezes not enough pictars


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

TurboREX said:


> too many steezes not enough pictars


 hahah 3 bagged R's worddd


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

sorry ryan i creeped your facebook and the car looks amazing.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

those fronts got a ways to go! looks effing amazing though.


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

what size wheels?? and size of the tire?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

if you wanna get the fronts lower pm me.


----------



## fancy sauce (Jan 28, 2009)

no vtec 4me said:


> if you wanna get the fronts lower pm me.



Why so secretive panda bear?

In for how to get the fronts lower...gonna be getting these and just buying the xls later down the road. Saw this at sotu and loved it. :thumbup:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

fancy sauce said:


> In for how to get the fronts lower...*gonna be getting these* and just *buying the xls later *down the road. :thumbup:


Biggest mistake ever. wait for XL's and you will see a smile on your face.


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> good stuff dude cant wait to see it all done but i actually hate you, haha i didnt realize you filled your rear bumper like that, i was gonna do that this winter but apparently not anymore:banghead: now i need a new idea


Dude, my rear bumper has been done this way since '07, OG status. 



eastcoaststeeze said:


> sorry ryan i creeped your facebook and the car looks amazing.


You bastard!! Hahaha, thanks for the props bruh. :beer:



Swbd4L said:


> those fronts got a ways to go! looks effing amazing though.


Fronts are sitting on tires air'd out bruh, not much that can be done about that when I'm rocking the VN Lines, fronts sit another 3/8" or so lower on my CH's...










I have an issue with the front control arms binding when air'd out, not even hitting axel on the frame yet, I'll try to get an example picture up, this will be fixed soon! :thumbup:




r32polak said:


> what size wheels?? and size of the tire?


VN Lines are 18X9 front 18X10 rear, 215/40 front and 225/40 rear, they are for sale as well.  



no vtec 4me said:


> if you wanna get the fronts lower pm me.


I'm pretty sure we have it all figured out, just need to get back into the shop to fix, I may hit you up out of curiosity though. :thumbup:



Swbd4L said:


> Biggest mistake ever. wait for XL's and you will see a smile on your face.


Not entirely true, the XL's are going to go low as ****, but you'll still need to do work (frame notch, ect) to get the **** as low as the XL's will let you go. I'm not regretting not waiting for the XL's one bit. 

If the SF Giants weren’t playing tonight I would think about updating the thread, but since I'll be at the local alehouse pounding beer to a SF World Series domination, that may not happen, hahaha.


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

I love the Giants, mostly because I hate the ****ing Rangers. And Lincecum is a UW alum. 

Car looks great man. :wave:


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

do you have you front swaybar still in?


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

TurboREX said:


> do you have you front swaybar still in?


Unfortunately not, we were trying to figure out a way to keep it, but time constraints kinda put a rush on making sure we got the install completed, we only had 3 after hours shop days to get the kit in. surprisingly, I haven't even noticed a difference with no front sway, and I've been giving it balls into turns to test out how the bags handle, I was really surprised with the performance to tell you the truth. :beer:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

The front sway is only going to add understeer, and these cars already understeer enough. I took the front sway out of my Jetta and now my quattro TT, and I think the handling improved some because I don't feel that I'm fighting AS MUCH understeer as before.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

are you running stretch on the CH's? you roll your fronts?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I'm jealous of that. What rear shocks are you running?


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

DarkSideGTI said:


> I'm jealous of that. What rear shocks are you running?


X2 on shocks..


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

[QUOTE32polak;68282289]X2 on shocks..[/QUOTE]

You guys don't know? Shaved rear shocks is the new euro thing to do!


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

SoloGLI said:


> The front sway is only going to add understeer, and these cars already understeer enough. I took the front sway out of my Jetta and now my quattro TT, and I think the handling improved some because I don't feel that I'm fighting AS MUCH understeer as before.


Word, Simon came up with the idea to sandwich the front struts with the autotech upper stress bar to try and counter for pulling the front sway, I'll show this when I post how we did the fronts. Not really sure if it made a difference, but the car handles really well, so I'm not worried about it, it's not like my car ever sees any type of track racing anyways. :thumbup:



Swbd4L said:


> are you running stretch on the CH's? you roll your fronts?


Yep, just a slight stretch, 215/40, fronts are rolled. :thumbup:



DarkSideGTI said:


> I'm jealous of that. What rear shocks are you running?


Koni rear struts that came with my KW's. :beer:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

paging frame notch... you should be able to get down to the wheel when youve done all the work that you can.

wait wait wait, are those 19" ch's? cause I cant even tell :banghead:


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

Swbd4L said:


> paging frame notch... you should be able to get down to the wheel when youve done all the work that you can.
> 
> wait wait wait, are those 19" ch's? cause I cant even tell :banghead:


The CH's are 18's, and once all the extra work is done I should be at the wheel, can't wait to see how low we can get the fronts with a set of the XL's, which I will be ordering fasho!


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Are those CH's et25? Looks fantastic. :thumbup:


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

dOWa242 said:


> Are those CH's et25? Looks fantastic. :thumbup:


The offset on the CH's are ET35 I think, I'm running a 20mm spacer in the back and nothing up front. :beer:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

seriously hate to say it but im having ridiculous shop envy right now for tomas sport tuning lol car looks great but i just wish i had a shop that nice.


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

CaliSteezR32 said:


> The CH's are 18's, and once all the extra work is done I should be at the wheel, can't wait to see how low we can get the fronts with a set of the XL's, which I will be ordering fasho!


Im preordering mine on friday :laugh:


----------



## 90dub (Jul 16, 2006)

meh....ead:bs:


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

90dub said:


> meh....ead:bs:


????:facepalm:


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

r32polak said:


> ????:facepalm:


inside joke man. Me and 90dub work w/ OP.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

ArtieLange said:


> Me and 90dub work each other in our work vans.


:facepalm:


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

SKIDMRK said:


> :facepalm:










I am the tall one. :laugh:


----------



## fancy sauce (Jan 28, 2009)

So how do these get low?

And is your buddy with the silverstone using these struts?


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

fancy sauce said:


> So how do these get low?
> 
> And is your buddy with the silverstone using these struts?


The fronts don't go too "low" depending on who you ask, I still need to do some more work on the fronts to get them where I want them befroe I get a set of the XL's.

Simon is using these same fronts, he's notched though and sits lower in the front, he's also on 35 series tires as I'm rocking 40's. 


Thread update coming soon, promise! :laugh:


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

just get bombers and u wont hafta mod the airlift ones or wait for the xl's. theres a set in the fs thread:vampire:


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

TurboREX said:


> just get bombers and u wont hafta mod the airlift ones or wait for the xl's. theres a set in the fs thread:vampire:


Actually dude, I'm really happy with these Airlift struts, I know going omgsooooomotherfcuking low is what everyone is about when going air, but does any care about ride quality anymore?  These ride super kush at my driving height, and with some work I can get lower, I'm really more surprised at the issues I HAVENT had since the air ride has been installed. :laugh:

Anyway, this thread is due for some update status, so I'll roll right into it, on to the fronts!

Simon being the brainy lad that he is, decided that the front sway had to go, we just didin't have time to fab anything up to keep it.... so his idea was to use a Autotech front strut bar to link the struts together, and so prep'd the strut bar endlinks so the struts would line up... 





Next, Simon drilled out the end links of the auto tech bar... 



All lined up 





Simon then used the strut bar endlink as a templet and marked and drilled the strut towers





The picture above also shows the holes that were drilled for my previously installed ABD strut bar, still need to figure out what I'm going to do to fill these, may just weld them up, fill, and re-paint if I ever get around to doing my bay.

Next the Airlift struts were tested fitted and Simon noticed that they didn't seat all the way down in the spindle, the strut housing on the spindle has lip that comes out and prevents the strut from sliding all the way though, at least this is true for Mk4 R32's. Simon found that he could cut about 3/8's off the bottom of the Airlift strut to get it to sit lower in the housing..









Simon sealed the struts with some primer sealer so that they wouldn't rust from being cut down and then re-installed them, some shots with the strut bar bolted in with the struts as well.











Test fit



We kinda figured that the VN Lines poked too much and as of now when air'd out the fenders just sit on the tires, at this point Simon rubbed his PVW feature in my face and we continued to drink even more beer. :laugh:

 



Simon's new project, 1.8t Mk1 build...



We got some temp lines ran to schrader valves so we could get the car off of the lift and check out the stance and test the bags...

Air'd out....





Full lift rear...




Next update will be running the lines and the hatch build, stay tuned mother****ers, haha :beer: :beer:


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

ahh **** looking good ryan!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Damn. Good sh** man. I like.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

go ryan. car has come a long way since those days with BBS RC's


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Your car looks sick man. I love the rear bag setup. I'm getting the same bags and was looking for this thread so I'm glad it surfaced again. 

Also a big :thumbup: for cutting down the fronts, I was thinking that would be an easy way to get lower but I don't ever see anybody doing it. I guess things like the frame get in the way before then but seems so simple.

opcorn: I'll be checking back in and using this when putting on my air setup in the spring.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

nice yoooO!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

dude i wanna work there. shop looks insane. car looks sick though too. lol i just am so envious of that shop. they need a body man/painter? lol


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

corrado_sean2 said:


> dude i wanna work there. shop looks insane. car looks sick though too. lol i just am so envious of that shop. they need a body man/painter? lol


Well you can work there and paint my car!


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

**** ya Ive been waiting to see that done on the front airlifts. Nice mod dude.


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

lets see a trunk set up opcorn:opcorn:

page 4 is mines bitchz


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

corrado_sean2 said:


> dude i wanna work there. shop looks insane. car looks sick though too. lol i just am so envious of that shop. they need a body man/painter? lol


Hahaha, if it was my shop I'd hire your ass is a second bruh. :thumbup: :beer:

Thanks for the comments everyone, I'll get the thread updated again soon! :beer:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm absolutely diggin' it! :thumbup::thumbup:

Did Simon trim down his front struts too? Or did he just go for the frame notch?


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

DoctorDoctor said:


> I'm absolutely diggin' it! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Did Simon trim down his front struts too? Or did he just go for the frame notch?


Simon didin't cut his struts down, but he is notched and rocking 35 series tires, so he sits lower then I do in the front. He was going to pull his front struts to see if it needed to be cut down, but at this point I think he's just wating for a set of the XL's so he can sell his Airlifts un-molested, lol.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

CaliSteezR32 said:


> Simon didin't cut his struts down, but he is notched and rocking 35 series tires, so he sits lower then I do in the front. He was going to pull his front struts to see if it needed to be cut down, but at this point I think he's just wating for a set of the XL's so he can sell his Airlifts un-molested, lol.


Hahaha, I wonder if this is doable with a MKV.


----------



## iplayonice (Feb 18, 2006)

Tell your boys at TST i'm next! Loving the write up - def subscribed...


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Car looks great! We have the exact same setup. I agree with you on the Airlift stuff, I would really like to get the front end down a bit more.... but the ride is amazing. I took the car for the first real spin and was shocked at how well it rode. I think it is smoother than stock, SO NICE. 

I think the only way to make the fronts work better would be some form of double below bag. I modded my knuckle to drop the front some more but have not attempted it as I am afraid I wont be able to get the front high enough now... Hmmm. I worry that the double below would not ride as nice though, any ideas?


----------



## greeneyedbandit38 (Jul 27, 2006)

Def. the dopest "R" in Nor Cal.....:thumbup: Good **** Ryan, hit me up I need your help with something......


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

Definitely following this thread... yummy :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kiarash (Feb 8, 2007)

HeY bud you think we can see a few pics of the pick up in the back  ?

PLLLZZZ


----------



## Lil red roket (Jan 29, 2004)

Howza 'bout some pics of the trunk setup????? Pleeeease  

Just received my XL's and airhouse II's today. Thanks for the awesome writeup on the rears. :thumbup:


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

OP is too busy sticky bombing. 

Murking all day err day


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

Damn, this thread is way over due for a update.....










Finally got the fronts sitting proper on the Airlift XL's thanks to Simon (oscar_block) and Tomas Sport Tuning, I'll get the rest fo the bulid finally posted...maybe.  :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Looking good Ryan, much lower now


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Ryan Hall ****in killin it!

Win win win!
:laugh:


----------



## v-dubIV (Jul 6, 2003)

Is it just me or does that Audi in the backround look like it's going to fall off the back of the lift?


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

something tells me that the finish on the wheels look better in person and that the pictures aren't doing it justice...


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Looking good Ryan, much lower now





Swbd4L said:


> Ryan Hall ****in killin it!
> 
> Win win win!
> :laugh:


Thanks guys! :heart:




v-dubIV said:


> Is it just me or does that Audi in the backround look like it's going to fall off the back of the lift?


It's just you. 



Pennywise said:


> something tells me that the finish on the wheels look better in person and that the pictures aren't doing it justice...


Finish on the CH's came out dope, it is a hard color to shoot, but I'm happy with them regardless. :beer:


----------



## oscar_block (Sep 27, 2006)

Its about time we put a slam kit on. The wheels look so effing hot in person.


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

New wheels look good


----------



## Eur0geek (Oct 22, 2008)

Keeping the CH's or getting new wheels?


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Now I'm genuinely curious to see what the actual color is since you say it's hard to shoot. I'm sure it pops against the blue though :beer::beer:


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

Eur0geek said:


> Keeping the CH's or getting new wheels?


Well, got these that we're working on, might go on the car sometime this summer if everything works out. Decided to get the CH's refinished as they needed some work badly. 












DoctorDoctor said:


> Now I'm genuinely curious to see what the actual color is since you say it's hard to shoot. I'm sure it pops against the blue though :beer::beer:


This is a better shot of what the actual color looks like in person. :beer:


----------



## 90dub (Jul 16, 2006)

Shapoopie


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

CaliSteezR32 said:


> This is a better shot of what the actual color looks like in person. :beer:


That is an awesome color :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2010)

This is a better shot of what the actual color looks like in person. :beer:








[/QUOTE]

SO HOT!!!!


----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

just randomly came across this build thread and all i can say is wow.

......even though i already saw all the pics on facebook


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

its wowable twice, dont worry


----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

heck, maybe even a third wow :laugh:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Car was looking good in Vegas. I will be doing the same rear bag setup soon, these pics help a ton. Nice meeting you as well. :thumbup:


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

:wave::wave:


----------



## greeneyedbandit38 (Jul 27, 2006)

Ryan always killin it...........:beer:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

saw the car and just loved it! thanks for the advise and stuff :thumbup:
shot you an email ! If you gonna sell that bbs i be interested!


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

such a god thread man 
love the car


----------



## GTI4ME (Feb 18, 1999)

Hey Ryan! What wheels are these? Kinesis? :thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ Kinesis K18's :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Pictures with the CH's mounted ASAP!!!


----------



## Lil red roket (Jan 29, 2004)

reynolds9000 said:


> Pictures with the CH's mounted ASAP!!!


What was wrong with this one?


CaliSteezR32 said:


>


----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

Lil red roket said:


> What was wrong with this one?


:laugh: ....seriously...


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

One from Wuste this year...


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

looks so good


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

jealous of that rear drop. Mine fully aired out is where I want it set for ride height. I need to get some AH II's stat.


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

Loved this thing at WUSTE:thumbup:


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

What is the color called on those CH's? Looks crazy...


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

What is the color called on those CH's? Looks crazy... [2]
Would love to the code. Caddy is almost ready for pain, and I might consider something like this...


----------



## Lil red roket (Jan 29, 2004)

Wow back from the dead!!:laugh:


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

lilucas_rita33 said:


> What is the color called on those CH's? Looks crazy... [2]
> Would love to the code. Caddy is almost ready for pain, and I might consider something like this...


The CH's were a custom powder coat color I mixed my self, we called it Jolly Pop Copper, it's a 2 stage powder coat with a chrome base coat. :beer:



Lil red roket said:


> Wow back from the dead!!:laugh:


Seriously, haha, and I just realized I never even finished my updates in this thread, the car was parted and sold 6 months ago, I wish I would have just kept it though.


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

Sad to see the state of these wheels now days...


----------



## Wi[email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

CaliSteezR32 said:


> The CH's were a custom powder coat color I mixed my self, we called it Jolly Pop Copper, it's a 2 stage powder coat with a chrome base coat. :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, haha, and I just realized I never even finished my updates in this thread, the car was parted and sold 6 months ago, I wish I would have just kept it though.


I'm sad to read that, it was a sick car


----------

